# NfS TheRun/PC - Steuerung einstellen - hier: Logitech Joystick



## MB28 (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiele meine Rennspiele mit Joystick (derzeit Logitech EXTREME 3D Pro), vor allem weil der gegenüber einem Lenkrad deutlich weniger Platz einnimmt, bzw. sich schnell mal eben wegstellen lässt. Zudem habe ich mit meinen bishierigen (billigen) Lenkrädern stets nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (Steuerung war schwammig).

Nach dieser Vorrede zu meinem eigentlichen Problem: Als ich mir erst kürzlich NfS TheRun zugelgte musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Steuerung nicht einstellen kann. Als Eingabegerät kann ich nur entweder Tastatur oder Gamepad-Contoller auswählen. Wähle ich letzters aus, nimmt das Spiel keine Änderungen vor, bzw. erkennt nach meinem Eindruck den Joystick nicht richtig (auf manche Tasten reagiert das Spiel durch Bildschirmflackern und man kann wohl auch Menü-Ebenen hoch oder runter springen, nicht aber Änderungen vornehmen).

Bei allen anderen NfS-Spielen (die ganz alten habe ich nicht getestet) und anderen Rennspielen (z.Bsp. von Codemasters etc.) funktioniert der Joystick einwandfrei (ich erinnere mich, dass bei irgendeinem arkade-Flugsimulator mal bestimmte Tasten oder war es eine Achse nicht angenommen wurden).

EAs telefonischer Hotline liegt nichts zu dem Problem vor, da kann man mir nicht weiterhefeln (ich hatte den Eindruck die googeln das selbst).

OS: Win7 64bit

Ist hier jemandem im Forum der das Problem kennt und etwas dazu sagen kann?

Gruß und Dank vorab - Mo

*Nachtrag:* Die Z-Rotation des Joysticks ist defekt. Mit einem anderen Logitech EXTREME 3D gehts.


----------

